# laughing strains....can anyone help?



## weirdingway (Apr 26, 2017)

ok im sure this questions been asked before but who doesnt like a new thread?

so this is specifically focused on strains that give you that deep belly aching laughter that wells up from the depths of your soul and makes you forget who and where you are. 

Ive only experienced it a couple of times out of the dozens of times ive smoked (not a heavy smoker) and honestly i think those were the very best smokes i ever had both from the body buzz and head high but more importantly to how they affected my MOOD....just made me feel so fucking HAPPY and carefree like a kid.....


anyone know what im talkin about and can throw down with some strains that are guaranteed to do this? as far as im concerned thats my personal holy grail strain. 

thanks in advanced


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 27, 2017)

weirdingway said:


> ok im sure this questions been asked before but who doesnt like a new thread?
> 
> so this is specifically focused on strains that give you that deep belly aching laughter that wells up from the depths of your soul and makes you forget who and where you are.
> 
> ...


Sativas and good company.


----------



## Altered State (Apr 30, 2017)

Thai is good for a laugh Im smoking some now and am amused by stupid shit


----------



## Captain Keg (Apr 30, 2017)

Smoke anything, then read a few of Trumps tweets.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2017)

I miss the super laughy type weed from my high school days .....seems with all these new breeders and strains it's very hard to find that good old dumb dumb laughy smoke of the past .......the closest I got in literally the last 10 years is some SSH clones my supplier gave to me free last year .....they grew to well over 12 feet and were absolute monsters......I usually don't grow sativa dominant strains ....but they were free so I said fuck it ....glad I did .......very strong indeed....people either love it and are in motivation/giggle mode ....or it sends them into heart racing paranoia ......I personally don't like it because it speeds my ticker up way to much .....but my handicap sister I grow for ....loves it during the day for energy and she giggles her ass off .....so look into SSH


----------



## giglewigle (Apr 30, 2017)

i heard of a strain called laughing buddha


----------



## Psyphish (Apr 30, 2017)

Previous strain that did this to me was Granola Funk by Bodhi, so probably girl scout cookies crosses?


----------

